# Neptune, the Sea God!



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

Here are the pictures of our new Betta, Neptune. (Sorry for the drop in picture clarity. I have a crappy camera  )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> He's very pretty!!


Thank you! Do you think we need to add stuff into the tank, say plants, maybe some fine gravel or so?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What size is your tank going to be? You can use gravel or glass gems. A couple of plants would be nice, silk or real but real plants mean more work. lol You can get decorations at Walmart, Petsmart or Petco or just about any lfs. I have the same No Fishing sign in my 4 gallon.


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> What size is your tank going to be? You can use gravel or glass gems. A couple of plants would be nice, silk or real but real plants mean more work. lol You can get decorations at Walmart, Petsmart or Petco or just about any lfs. I have the same No Fishing sign in my 4 gallon.


I mistyped when I said 'tank', it's actually the bowl you see in the picture. We have the glass gems, but are they good enough in themselves or do we need to get some real gravel (the sand variety)?
We're all for real plants, never mind the work. As long as our little friend is happy, that's it!


----------



## mumzy (May 23, 2009)

your bowl is set up nice, bettas prefer plants that reach the top of the water so they can rest. since they breath from the top of the water they like to rest on plants and lift their heads up to get air. beautiful fish!


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

mumzy said:


> your bowl is set up nice, bettas prefer plants that reach the top of the water so they can rest. since they breath from the top of the water they like to rest on plants and lift their heads up to get air. beautiful fish!


thank you!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is beautiful! And I think the bowl isset up lovely! No need to add anything


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The glass gems are fine. I find them easier to clean than gravel. I don't know anything about plants so I can't really advise you there. I think you would need something that wouldn't take over the bowl.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

> There really isnt any type of plant that you can put inside a 1 gallon without leaving the fish enough room to swim....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think 3 bangdoos said its around 2 gallons.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah...I saw the pic...haha. But it is shaped diff then a creater tank so I dont think she sould put a plant in there! It will make it crowded...Ang + it looks great already! :]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a really small fake plant in Blue Bonnet's container and its not too crowded and its a gallon. She's a small fish, though.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I am sure the fake plants would be cool, but I thought she wanted a real one...lol


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> Well I am sure the fake plants would be cool, but I thought she wanted a real one...lol


Thank you _crowntail lover _and _dramaqueen _for those valuable insights. But my wife just informed me she's got a plant for Neptune, so we'll see how that goes. If he feels cramped, we'll move him to a bigger tank.

Oh, and by the way, I'm a He!!:rofl:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, and by the way, I'm a He!!:rofl:[/quote]
lol!!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

3bangdoos said:


> Oh, and by the way, I'm a He!!:rofl:


Lol...wait is anyone else getting deja-vu.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

IonBaller07 said:


> Lol...wait is anyone else getting deja-vu.


Where is dmhalfmoon? lol


----------

